# Black Anodized Rahmen für Count Solo in 20´ ausverkauft diese Saison



## S1Ready (18. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

hatte mich die Tage schon auf mein frisch zusammengestelltes Rosebike gefreut und da kommt nen Tag später die Meldung per Mail: "Absageschreiben". Bestellung wurde mal eben kurzer Hand storniert.
Nichts spezifisches, nur ne PDF mit dem Rahmen, welcher nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Auf Anfrage kam dann zurück, dass die Rahmen die komplette Saison bis Ende 2013 nun nicht mehr lieferbar sind.

Jetzt habe ich nur noch die Wahl zwischen Babyblau/ Weiß. 

Ist das öfters mal so bei Rose? Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust noch zu warten bis es wieder kalt draußen ist. 

Viele Grüße
S1Ready


----------



## fone (18. Juni 2012)

ende 2012 oder 2013?

ausverkauft ist ausverkauft... es ist bereits mitte juni...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S1Ready (18. Juni 2012)

Dann mach ich mal nen Hinweis auf der Seite.


----------



## GeorgeP (20. Juni 2012)

Tja weder das Jimbo noch das GC ist in black zu bekommen, ausverkauft.
Hatte mich schon auf ein 2012 Jimbo gefreut, jetzt gibts was anderes 

Cheers
George


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (30. Juni 2012)

Hab mein Jimbo schon Ende Dez. 2011 bestellt .

Allerdings bin ich auch sehr überrascht, dass soo früh in der Saison die beliebtesten Bikes schon in fast allen Rahmengrößen ausverkauft sind.

Ich glaub der Onkel in S und M waren black schon Ende April ausverkauft 

Da nehmen die sich doch total den Umsatz??? 

In was für ner schnell-lebigen Zeit wir doch sind.


----------

